# pet passport scheme



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Further to my recent posting about the pet passport scheme. Ive sent the following to the MP who I believe has this amongst her responsibilities. 

Mrs C Spelman MP
Defra
Nobel House
17 Smith Square
London SW1P 3JR 


5th October 2010 

Dear Mrs Spelman

As a regular use of the PETS Scheme I note with interest that the 10th anniversary of the scheme has now passed. One has to agree that the scheme has been a success allowing many people to travel troublefree with their pets between the UK and Europe.

However it is apparent that a certain amount of profiteering is going on at the expense of British Travellers. In my experience the going rate for the Tick and Tapeworm treatment in France and Germany tends to be 50-60 euros for dogs up to 10kgs and more for larger dogs. This price level is supported by informal surveys conducted on forum sites. 

Additionally there are instances where ferries/flights are cancelled or disrupted entailing double treatment of the animals within a very short space of time. This is surely not good practice.

The main supplier of Tick Treatment is Frontline this is widely used throughout Europe and offers protection for 1 month. The cost of 1 treatment is about £5.

The main supplier of the Worm Tablet is Bayer Drontal, they state that a general protocol would be to treat every 3 months however it is most effective between 24-48 hours of treatment. 1 tablet is around £3.

The treatment and paperwork generally takes about 10 minutes to complete so taking a drug cost of 10 euros this is an hourly rate of 240 euros.

Even without the assumption that a Vet would buy these cheaper than the general public it is clear that there is profiteering.

I would like to suggest that the ‘treatment window’ is increased from 24-48 hours to 4 weeks; Thus in many cases the animal could be treated by the owners regular vet and would be protected the whole time that it was away. 

The level of tick protection would be significantly increased. It would also prevent overdosing where transport is disrupted

I believe the main concern is the risk to farm animals from ingestion of intestinal worms from Dog or Cat faeces. I do not claim any scientific knowledge but I find it difficult to imagine the circumstances where this could take place. 

Thank you for taking the time to read this letter.

Yours sincerely



Mr J E Good

If you would also like to see changes I would urge to also take the time to write in. Petsre power can sometimes work.

Jon


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, While supporting your efforts to stop us all being ripped off before return to the Uk, I think you may being shooting yourself in the foot with your Letter.
You state that Drontal is most effective between 24-48 hours after application - then that is the time that it should be given - not one month before return to the UK. 
You correctly state that one of the risks is to British Livestock, but that you can see no way that this can happen - Well as a keeper of a large flock of Rare Breed Sheep who regularly travels to France with a Dog I can very easily see how cross contamination of our stock could occur without sensible precautions.
Michael


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Cross contamination. Living near to Sherwood forest area,we follow the reports of the "Forest Bug" closely,we now have a dog in the village with Gastro Enter? thingy,and the vet has suggested that it could be caused by the dog eating other dogs poo,that have picked up the bug while in Thieves wood. So this cross contamination seems to be happening at local level. This is just an observation.
Ted


----------



## lib (Dec 3, 2007)

*pet passport*

Hi

I also support your efforts.

However, we always use the vet at Marquise (about 10 min south of Tunnel)who charges us 25 euro (we do take our own medication with us). My son was with me with his dog when we visited a couple of weeks ago. We both went in to see the vet together with our dogs and we were still only charged 25 euro for our appointment event though he treated both our dogs.

On another occasion we were in the South of France when our Yorkie developed a lump. We went straight to the vet at Castelaine who operated the next day and removed a breast tumour, sent it away for investigation (the results of which were posted to our home on our return). We had a couple of follow up checks to make sure all was ok and the total charge for the whole treatment was 250 euro.

The care and prompt attention was amazing. We were able to park our motorhome in the vets carpark until she came round after the op when the vet carried her out to us to see.

Feel we must give credit where it is due. Best to try to keep away from the Calais vets perhaps.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Wooley

Thanks for your comments, I am genuinely interested how you think cross contamination could occur.

Jon


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just by sniffing other animals droppings. (I cant spell feaces properly or can I)
Vets are in business to make money.

We have taken our two Shelties off Metacan which is only obtainable by prescription.
We have put them on Flexicose and seen an improvement, and the price is more reasonable.

Dave p


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi 
Cross Contamination - Dog becomes infected with worms/ ectoparasites in Foreign country, Then given ineffective/no treatment before return to uk, - Dog then defecates on pasture where livestock or other grazing animals (deer) have access which then become infected by foreign parasite -simple.
Michael


----------

